#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Placa GCOB n reconhece ONU - AN5516-04

## gklga

Boa tarde.

Conecto ONU fiberhome na porta PON da GCOB da OLT para testes, porém nem o LED da placa acende e nem o ANM2000 reconhece uma nova ONU desautoizada...

Alguma dica?

----------


## netuai

roda o script de desbloqueio das portas

----------


## gklga

Vlw netuai, fiz de outra forma, tive que passar a conexão por um splitter , pois direto não é recomendado pois pode danificar a ONU.

----------

